# A Frogging Fail



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here we go again...another tough break...but he sure looks cool busting through that duckweed!:F

[YOUTUBE]pT41hfmJeyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That was close though, bet it still got the heart rate up?!?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Bad luck but still a cool vid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome. I havent tossed a frog in a few weeks. Been chasing river smallies. Man I need to break them out again. Cool video and thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ever think of this? Bet the bass thought "Crap" just like you did.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

What size is the frog? I've never thrown one but i want to next weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

From a similar discussion on here about missed hits I learned that of you leave the frog ad is after the miss, wait a full30 seconds or so then twitch the frog (not enough to move it much of at all) you can sometimes trigger a second strike. Just say'n

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool video Mo. I know you have caught plenty of fish on a frog, but if I could mention something I noticed watching the video? I noticed you kept your rod in the same position when the fish tried to take the bait. To me that means the line was tight or semi tight, no slack to allow the fish to pull the bait under. When I get a hit on a frog, I always either drop the rod tip or move the rod towards the fish to give the line slack so the fish can take it down and into their mouth better. Just a thought.

Once again..... cool video.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Cool video Mo. I know you have caught plenty of fish on a frog, but if I could mention something I noticed watching the video? I noticed you kept your rod in the same position when the fish tried to take the bait. To me that means the line was tight or semi tight, no slack to allow the fish to pull the bait under. When I get a hit on a frog, I always either drop the rod tip or move the rod towards the fish to give the line slack so the fish can take it down and into their mouth better. Just a thought.
> 
> Once again..... cool video.


Hmm...I just watched the vid again...and you can clearly see the rod move down and toward the fish before I leaned into it. Maybe not by much...but you can see it. Actually...more relevent to the miss is the cover. It results in MANY misses. If you have ever fished a blanket of duckweed you'll know my plight! Seriously...when the fish sucks in the frog...he tends to get a big mouthful of that stuff too. I have studied the situation many times...probably too many(LOL)...and I think that is the cause. If you've watched all the "miss" videos I've posted, nine times out of ten the rod bends on the hookset. Then after a few turns of the handle it just goes limp. I think that is the fish spitting the bait after realizing it ain't right. I find (especially on the smaller fish) that the mouth full of duckweed seems to keep the hook buffered from the jaw. I fished a frog in open water a while back and was amazed at my hookup percentage...then realized that it was nothing more than normal results in normal water!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

jiginbrian said:


> What size is the frog? I've never thrown one but i want to next weekend
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That frog is a 5/8 oz. Booyah Padcrasher. You can get smaller ones...but that size is by no means too big. What you will need to do is trim a bit off the leg strands. Almost everyone agrees they are a bit too long. Good luck! :G


----------

